# Milinkovic Savic: emissario Real in arrivo.



## admin (9 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



Era lo scenario più probabile. Ma gli utenti che da giorni si proclamavano certi del suo arrivo da dove prendevano tutta questa sicurezza?


----------



## sion (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



Così finalmente finisce sta storia con buona pace dei santoni di twitter


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

Prima fatelo arrivare da Lotito, poi fategli presentare l'offerta, siete così sicuri che siano disposti a sganciare 120 pippi????


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



È stato bello finché è durato.. questi i soldi li portano nella valigetta ... In contanti e sull' unghia. Cedono uno a 117 di nome cr7 e ne prendono un altro da 120. C'è ben poco da fare.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

Se non cedono Modric non acquistano SMS e mi sembra che Modric si stia allenando a Madrid, oltre al fatto che Perez gli ha proposto un aumento dell'ingaggio...


----------



## PheelMD (9 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=3559]PheelMD[/MENTION] riporta news non screen


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2018)

Bene, che vada al Real così ci leviamo il pensiero


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



Eccolo qui annunciato. Gente che diceva che il Real non potesse essere interessato perchè giocatore non affermato. A parte che il Real deve fare il gran colpo, ma non è che sto mercato offra chissà cosa una volta che Hazard ha deciso di restare al Chelsea e i giocatori del PSG sono inacessibili. Il Real di calcio ne capisce, e come vediamo noi l'enorme potenziale lo vedono anche loro. 

Savic ha solo 23 anni, l'età perfetta per provare a prenderlo e tenerlo per tanti anni, formandolo anche nella mentalità. Di fatti anche quando il Real prese Isco non era un giocatore affermato, quindi non capisco quelle idee da dove venissero fuori.

Se il Real si inserisce forte il giocatore state certi che andrà a Madrid.

E' stato bello sentirsi in parte in questa trattativa, anche se solo nella nostra testa. Ora andiamo su Rabiot che un centrocampista dai piedi buoni ci serve come il pane.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Agosto 2018)

Nel caso fosse vero, la notizia correlata non sarebbe che SMN non venga al Milan, fatto scontato, ma che Modric andrebbe all'inter.


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2018)

Ciao Milinkovic, buona fortuna per la tua carriera


----------



## PheelMD (9 Agosto 2018)

*Vicente Azpitarte di EsRadio (molto vicino agli ambienti Real): fonti del Real Madrid escludono l'interessamento nell'acquisto di Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. *


----------



## Tell93 (9 Agosto 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> *Vicente Azpitarte di EsRadio (molto vicino agli ambienti Real): fonti del Real Madrid escludono l'interessamento nell'acquisto di Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. *



Magari fosse vero..


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Nel caso fosse vero, la notizia correlata non sarebbe che SMN non venga al Milan, fatto scontato, ma che Modric andrebbe all'inter.



Forse ma Sergej non c'èntra nulla con Modric, tecnica e tatticamente, secondo me in questo momento il croato è insostituibile nel Real Madrid.


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Prima fatelo arrivare da Lotito, poi fategli presentare l'offerta, siete così sicuri che siano disposti a sganciare 120 pippi????



Penso uguale. Il real che ha emissari a roma e londra x me cerca un centravanti ed eventuamente un dopo modric.

Sembrerà impossibile ma sui social madridisti puntano Dzeko o Icardi e @libertadigital e @esradio dicono apertamente che sms non iteressa. Poi chiaramente ogni parola lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

Look my Avatar....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se non cedono Modric non acquistano SMS e mi sembra che Modric si stia allenando a Madrid, oltre al fatto che Perez gli ha proposto un aumento dell'ingaggio...



Comunque hanno ceduto Kovacic..e non possono più arrivare a Pogba


----------



## gabuz (9 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno ceduto Kovacic..e non possono più arrivare a Pogba



Hanno Ceballos


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2018)

Il Real cerca altri profili. Non credo sarà Savic.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Real cerca altri profili. Non credo sarà Savic.



Vogliono strappare Sturaro alla concorrenza


----------



## zlatan (9 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Prima fatelo arrivare da Lotito, poi fategli presentare l'offerta, siete così sicuri che siano disposti a sganciare 120 pippi????



No assolutamente Lotito accetterà la nostra offerta di prestito con diritto di riscatto tranquilli...


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No assolutamente Lotito accetterà la nostra offerta di prestito con diritto di riscatto tranquilli...



Dai rumors la nostra offerta appunto è quella 40 milioni di prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto fissato a 80 milioni. Se la matematica non è un'opinione.....


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2018)

detto che è più probabile che vada al Real, rispetto che al Milan, io sinceramente non lo vedo un profilo da Real. Ma più da club di Premier League, o al massimo al PSG.
Storicamente i grandi colpi il Real li ha sempre fatti in attacco o su centrocampisti molto tecnici e "vistosi" (Modric, Zidane, Beckham, ecc...) 
Non che Savic non abbia doti tecniche, ma è quel tipo di giocatore più completo che non mi vedo ad infiammare l'entusiasmo del Bernabeu. Poi potrò essere smentito anche tra 2 minuti.


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> detto che è più probabile che vada al Real, rispetto che al Milan, io sinceramente non lo vedo un profilo da Real. Ma più da club di Premier League, o al massimo al PSG.
> Storicamente i grandi colpi il Real li ha sempre fatti in attacco o su centrocampisti molto tecnici e "vistosi" (Modric, Zidane, Beckham, ecc...)
> Non che Savic non abbia doti tecniche, ma è quel tipo di giocatore più completo che non mi vedo ad infiammare l'entusiasmo del Bernabeu. Poi potrò essere smentito anche tra 2 minuti.



Concordo. In più i tifosi real che conosco mi chiedono chi sia questo milinkovic savic perché non lo conoscono proprio.
Il real in questi ruoli o prende giovani spagnoli o giocatori con visibilità internazionale


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



Ma no, lo prendiamo noi.
Il 28 a 38. 
Anche se il mercato finisce il 19.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Vogliono strappare Sturaro alla concorrenza



No ma per me non viene neanche da noi eh...però credo che il Real cerchi altri profili, come tipologia di giocatore.


----------



## PheelMD (9 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma no, lo prendiamo noi.
> *Il 28 a 38. *
> Anche se il mercato finisce il 19.



Bei tempi


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Agosto 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> *Vicente Azpitarte di EsRadio (molto vicino agli ambienti Real): fonti del Real Madrid escludono l'interessamento nell'acquisto di Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. *



Tra l altro é stato lui a mettere in giro la voce che gli emissari del Madrid fossero in Italia. Ma non ha detto per chi


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



Io dico che savic è un fenomeno... nazionale.
Non ha mai giocato in champions , non ha mai lottato per i vertici , non ha mai vinto nulla.
Che abbia grandi potenzialità è chiaro ma la lazio vorrebbe venderlo come se fosse pogba e le cose non stanno esattamente cosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



E' savic che su instagram ha iniziato a seguire il real e alcuni giocatori del real...


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



Non sarebbe la prima volta che il Madrid pesca in Italia: Kakà, Ronaldo, Kovacic... Cassano ghign. Sarà la volta di SMS?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' savic che su instagram ha iniziato a seguire il real e alcuni giocatori del real...



si in effetti il follow al Real Madrid è un segnale abbastanza chiaro di quale sia la sua volontà.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' savic che su instagram ha iniziato a seguire il real e alcuni giocatori del real...



Vabbe allora ha messo like a Romagnoli. E Modric sarebbe da noi. Con Suso all'Atletico


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si in effetti il follow al Real Madrid è un segnale abbastanza chiaro di quale sia la sua volontà.



Sergej nato in Lleida vicino a madrid è da sempre tifoso del Real.


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2018)

ancora state dietro ai follow? non vi è bastato Modric la scorsa estate?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vabbe allora ha messo like a Romagnoli. E Modric sarebbe da noi. Con Suso all'Atletico



Anche io ci credo e sogno come te.
Se trattativa milan-lazio vi è stata per ora è stata sottotraccia, mi auguro che leo e maldini trovino il modo per arrivare a questo formidabile calciatore.
Non so come ma ci spero.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sergej nato in Lleida vicino a madrid è da sempre tifoso del Real.



Se lo segue da sempre è un conto, se si è messo a seguirli ora un altro. Ma poi il fatto che sia tifoso del Real da bambino a maggior ragione significa che impazzirebbe all'idea di giocarci o no?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> ancora state dietro ai follow? non vi è bastato Modric la scorsa estate?



Volevo solo dire che è più probabile sia il giocatore a volere il real e non il contrario.
Tutto questo fenomeno mondiale savic non esiste.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

Ricordate che alla vetrina mondiale Savic ha fallito, come lo giustificherebbero ai tifosi blancos? Sopratutto a quella cifra???


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volevo solo dire che è più probabile sia il giocatore a volere il real e non il contrario.
> Tutto questo fenomeno mondiale savic non esiste.



ah ok. Savic non è conosciuto perchè non gioca la champions e perchè è in una squadra come la Lazio. Pogba dopo 2 stagioni alla Juve lo conoscevano tutti.
Proprio per questo sarebbe il momento di prenderlo. Perchè se fa un'altra stagione come quella passata qualche big inglese se ne accorgerà, ed economicamente non possiamo competere


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sergej nato in Lleida vicino a madrid è da sempre tifoso del Real.



Ma non è una questione di che squadra tifa, la questione è se il Real vuole prenderlo o no, punto. Il real nemmeno tiene conto della volontà dei giocatori perché pochi al mondo si possono permettere di dire di no ai blancos e sicuramente non i profili in rampa di lancio come SMS.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> ah ok. Savic non è conosciuto perchè non gioca la champions e perchè è in una squadra come la Lazio. Pogba dopo 2 stagioni alla Juve lo conoscevano tutti.
> Proprio per questo sarebbe il momento di prenderlo. Perchè se fa un'altra stagione come quella passata qualche big inglese se ne accorgerà, ed economicamente non possiamo competere



Appunto, lotito fa paragoni con pogba che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra.
Pogba all'età di savic segnava gol pesanti per lo scudetto e arrivava in finale di champions.
Savic è il campione dei poveri.
Fortissimo per carità, non a caso lo vorrei nel milan , ma ne deve compiere di step il ragazzo....


----------



## PheelMD (9 Agosto 2018)

Posto che per me non arriverà da noi, condivido le perplessità sulla tipologia di acquisto che fa il Real Madrid. Al di là di quello che penso io (lo ritengo un centrocampista di livello assoluto e mondiale), mi viene difficile pensarlo come un profilo da Real Madrid per questa sessione di mercato. È un giocatore che per loro sarebbe da scoprire a quei livelli, non lo vedo così vicino all'idea di giocatore a cui solitamente si avvicinano, anche dal punto di vista mediatico.


----------



## mark (9 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ma non è una questione di che squadra tifa, la questione è se il Real vuole prenderlo o no, punto.* Il real nemmeno tiene conto della volontà dei giocatori perché pochi al mondo si possono permettere di dire di no ai blancos e sicuramente non i profili in rampa di lancio come SMS*.



Fa una tristezza incredibile pensare che una volta eravamo anche noi così


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto, lotito fa paragoni con pogba che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra.
> Pogba all'età di savic segnava gol pesanti per lo scudetto e arrivava in finale di champions.
> Savic è il campione dei poveri.
> Fortissimo per carità, non a caso lo vorrei nel milan , ma ne deve compiere di step il ragazzo....



si ma quello è un esaltato e si sa, ma crede veramente alle cose che dice. Cioè io ci metto la mano sul fuoco che se gli fai un'offerta di 100 milioni la rifiuta. 

Se volessimo dare un vero valore a Savic direi che 70-80 milioni sono una cifra giusta nel mercato attuale, ma visto che stai parlando con un presidente particolare ed è l'unico modo di prenderlo, io ritengo che se quella cifra va investita è il miglior modo di farlo. 

A 23 anni ha potenzialmentre 10 anni di carriera avanti, e guardandone il fisico almeno 7-8 ad altissimo livello , un po' come è stato Ronaldo per il Real Madrid.

Senza contare che secondo me con Savic in Champions ci siamo passeggiando, anzi siamo top 2 Serie A, e già questo porta parzialmente a ripagarsi gran parte dell'investimento.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se lo segue da sempre è un conto, se si è messo a seguirli ora un altro. Ma poi il fatto che sia tifoso del Real da bambino a maggior ragione significa che impazzirebbe all'idea di giocarci o no?



Ovvio, ha detto piu di una volta che sogna giocare li ma questo non vuole dire che non sarebbe felice di andare al Manchester, Barcelona o Juventus..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ma quello è un esaltato e si sa, ma crede veramente alle cose che dice. Cioè io ci metto la mano sul fuoco che se gli fai un'offerta di 100 milioni la rifiuta.
> 
> Se volessimo dare un vero valore a Savic direi che 70-80 milioni sono una cifra giusta nel mercato attuale, ma visto che stai parlando con un presidente particolare ed è l'unico modo di prenderlo, io ritengo che se quella cifra va investita è il miglior modo di farlo.
> 
> A 23 anni ha potenzialmentre 10 anni di carriera avanti, e guardandone il fisico almeno 7-8 ad altissimo livello , un po' come è stato Ronaldo per il Real Madrid.



Perchè lotito, come adl , è nelle condizioni migliori per vendere bene : giocano sempre nel 'limbo' del calcio dove non hanno mai l'assillo di vincere e i calciatori possono mettersi in mostra grazie a una realtà mediocre.
Savic nella lazio farà sempre il fenomeno, ma hai la controprova che in una big esploda?
Sarebbe il caso che a fare il prezzo siano la dimensione del calciatore e le prestazioni del singolo nei trionfi della squadra.
La valutazione di lotito è folle.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè lotito, come adl , è nelle condizioni migliori per vendere bene : giocano sempre nel 'limbo' del calcio dove non hanno mai l'assillo di vincere e i calciatori possono mettersi in mostra grazie a una realtà mediocre.
> Savic nella lazio farà sempre il fenomeno, ma hai la controprova che in una big esploda?
> Sarebbe il caso che a fare il prezzo siano la dimensione del calciatore e le prestazioni del singolo nei trionfi della squadra.
> La valutazione di lotito è folle.



Giusto e sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Ma se le squadre di premier hanno soldi da buttare random e accettano quelle valutazioni folli, è chiaro che i presidenti le fanno. Noi non possiamo far altro che adeguarci purtroppo, altrimenti i campioni o i presunti tali andranno sempre li e rimarremo sempre dietro.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Giusto e sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Ma se le squadre di premier hanno soldi da buttare random e accettano quelle valutazioni folli, è chiaro che i presidenti le fanno. Noi non possiamo far altro che adeguarci purtroppo, altrimenti i campioni o i presunti tali andranno sempre li e rimarremo sempre dietro.



Direi che la musica è un pò cambiata però questa estate, o sbaglio?
Comunque lotito ha già in mano il sostituto di savic e lo tiene bloccato, mi riferisco a ramires.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Direi che la musica è un pò cambiata però questa estate, o sbaglio?
> Comunque lotito ha già in mano il sostituto di savic e lo tiene bloccato, mi riferisco a ramires.



ti dico la verità, se avessimo veramente la possibilità di fare questa operazione (cosa che non credo), aspetterei qualche altro giorno, cercando di avvicinare la data di chiusura del mercato italiano e soprattutto che il Real faccia qualche mossa, facendo capire in un senso o nell'altro se è interessata al giocatore.

A quel punto Lotito inizierà a pensare di doverlo tenere perchè non ha ricevuto l'offerta che voleva. A quel punto ci proverei con una offerta da 40 milioni e riscatto a 60. 100 milioni tondi tondi da pagare magari in più anni.

Offerta da prendere o lasciare. Se dovesse impuntarsi convinto che il prossimo anno arriverà realmente qualcuno ad offrigli i soldi che chiede, rischiando magari una brutta annata, allora bene così e si guarda avanti.


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto, lotito fa paragoni con pogba che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra.
> Pogba all'età di savic segnava gol pesanti per lo scudetto e arrivava in finale di champions.
> Savic è il campione dei poveri.
> Fortissimo per carità, non a caso lo vorrei nel milan , ma ne deve compiere di step il ragazzo....



io parlavo solo di visibilità. A mio parere è già più forte di Pogba o almeno ha più "peso" nella partita. Pogba incideva nella partita con giocate spettacolari o gol decisivi. Savic è dominante in assoluto su tutti gli aspetti.

E poi non dimentichiamo che Pogba era strapompato dalla stampa perchè il procuratore è Raiola. Di Savic ne parlano poco anche i giornali italiani, ma se Pogba faceva una stagione come la scorsa sarebbe stato delirio di prime pagine


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sergej nato in Lleida vicino a madrid è da sempre tifoso del Real.



Se è x quello ha dichiarato che il suo idolo da bambino era Gattuso


----------



## Mirk (9 Agosto 2018)

Tutti depistaggi, benvenuto Sergej


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, un emissario del Real Madrid è in arrivo in Italia per presentare un'offerta alla Lazio per il centrocampista serbo Milinkovic Savic.



Tranquilli ragazzi, mi ha detto il panettiere di Maurizio Costanzo, che conosce uno in Mediaset, che conosce uno di Fininvest, che è cugggino a uno di Elliot, che frequenta lo stesso supermercato di Lotito, che è tutto fake


----------



## Goro (9 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sergej nato in Lleida vicino a madrid è da sempre tifoso del Real.



Se è per questo non credo serva essere tifosi del Real per volere il Real


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tranquilli ragazzi, mi ha detto il panettiere di Maurizio Costanzo, che conosce uno in Mediaset, che conosce uno di Fininvest, che è cugggino a uno di Elliot, che frequenta lo stesso supermercato di Lotito, che è tutto fake



Ste battutine me le segno tutte. Vedremo come andrà a finire.


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Agosto 2018)

Per me gli emissari del Madrid vengono a Milano per prendere Icardi, non a Roma per Savic. Impressione mia.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me gli emissari del Madrid vengono a Milano per prendere Icardi, non a Roma per Savic. Impressione mia.



Che sarebbe pure piu logico visto che hanno perso CR7.
Hanno bisogno di qualcuno che segna.
SMS spero proprio che non lo prendano perche sarebbe forse il segnale che Modric e andato a l'Inter...


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me gli emissari del Madrid vengono a Milano per prendere Icardi, non a Roma per Savic. Impressione mia.



E infatti così dicono.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me gli emissari del Madrid vengono a Milano per prendere Icardi, non a Roma per Savic. Impressione mia.



Esattamente, parte Modric ma arriva Icardi....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esattamente, parte Modric ma arriva Icardi....



Sostituire Ronaldo con quel mezzo giocatore di Icardi è follia.
E poi l'Inter chi prenderà come attaccante a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato?


----------



## Rambo cica (9 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe pure piu logico visto che hanno perso CR7.
> Hanno bisogno di qualcuno che segna segnale che Modric e andato a l'Inter...



E non sarebbe positiva la cosa?
Portano via uno che fa più di 20 gol stagionali e ha 25 anni per lasciare uno che ha 33 anni


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sostituire Ronaldo con quel mezzo giocatore di Icardi è follia.
> E poi l'Inter chi prenderà come attaccante a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato?



Hanno preso Lautaro Martínez, che per me farà molte bene.


----------



## bmb (9 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me gli emissari del Madrid vengono a Milano per prendere Icardi, non a Roma per Savic. Impressione mia.



Come rovinare la campagna acquisti nerazzurra dopo quella juventina.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Come rovinare la campagna acquisti nerazzurra dopo quella juventina.



Ma chi ci crede che le due milanesi cedono il loro capitano lo stesso anno ?


----------



## hiei87 (9 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Forse ma Sergej non c'èntra nulla con Modric, tecnica e tatticamente, secondo me in questo momento il croato è insostituibile nel Real Madrid.



Si sa, il Real non è famoso per fare il mercato con un grande criterio. E' anche vero che se dai via Modric chi vai a prendere per sostituirlo? Di registi affermati al suo livello non ce ne sono, tantomeno sul mercato. 
O azzardi qualche giovane come Weigl, o vai a prendere semplicemente il giovane centrocampista più forte sul mercato, ovvero SMS.


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Come rovinare la campagna acquisti nerazzurra dopo quella juventina.





Djici ha scritto:


> Ma chi ci crede che le due milanesi cedono il loro capitano lo stesso anno ?



Prevedo Icardi a Madrid e Wanda che si ripete... il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Prevedo Icardi a Madrid e Wanda che si ripete... il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.



Con Modrid all'Inter e un ingaggio da 10 e passa mln Icardi non rimarrà mai all'Inter, si accorda col Real come si era accordato con l'Inda nel caso fosse arrivato qualcuno che avrebbe preso un ingaggio superiore al suo.
In quel caso dai 10 pippi a Modric ma ne dovresti dare 10,1-10,2 minimo al fesso di Wando Naro, contando che il Real potrebbe decidere di prendere Icardi e poi l'Alcantara di turno


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2018)

Se Icardi va al Real diventa un flop colossale. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## gabuz (9 Agosto 2018)

Icardi al Real è già stata smentita dagli stessi che hanno lanciato la notizia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Ma sto emissario è arrivato o no?
Sembra di stare tipo al film Sparta con l'emissario persiano che veniva buttato giù a calci da Leonida.
Se uno vuole fare una trattativa ci sono i telefoni, gli emissari sono fuori moda da 2000 anni.


----------

